# Writing with a fountain pen



## turnero (Oct 7, 2010)

A video on writing, this one is in German, but English and Spanish version swill follow.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2URQQOpmCI


----------



## turnero (Oct 8, 2010)

*English version*

English version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GdijabV-ro


----------



## bitshird (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you, this makes more sense and seems easier than the Palmer system of writing that we are or were taught in the 1940s and 50s


----------



## monophoto (Oct 8, 2010)

The man is clearly an expert on the subject - note the inky finger.


----------



## turnero (Oct 16, 2010)

Montblanc 342 and Monte Rosa 042 Fountain Pens


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srwgKUySDsw


----------



## turnero (Oct 17, 2010)

Montblanc 342 and Monte Rosa 042

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N5CgJuBQrU


----------



## holmqer (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it pathetic that I recognize the ink bottle as Lamy?


----------



## turnero (Oct 30, 2010)

# 5 in the series on cursive writing with a fountain pen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X18uCglbBRM


----------



## RosezPenZ (Nov 4, 2010)

This is really helping, keep the videos coming please.


----------



## turnero (Jan 4, 2014)

*a new video*

the joy of writing with fountain pens<p>
4of9 The joy of writing with fountain pens - by Peter Unbehauen - YouTube


RosezPenZ said:


> This is really helping, keep the videos coming please.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting videos. 
On One of his videos he shows a FP he made. It has a snake for a clip an the cap threads are are at the nib end of the section.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 5, 2014)

Peter
Did you make the vids and make the.FP with the snake clip?


----------



## turnero (Jan 5, 2014)

Penultimate said:


> Peter
> Did you make the vids and make the.FP with the snake clip?


Hi Mike,

yes, I did a lot of videos, I have two youtube accounts:
Peter Unbehauen - YouTube

Peter Unbehauen - YouTube

The pens with the snake clip you‘ll find on this page:
Schreibgeraete-Manufaktur Peter Unbehauen writing instruments

Peter


----------



## MichaelD (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been following you're work over on FPN also.  Very interesting and congratulations and thanks for sharing the efforts.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 7, 2014)

Great timing on this thread, Peter. I made my first fountain pen last week and I really enjoy using it. I haven't used one in over 50 years and my handwriting has gone to crap during that time. Now I'm inspired to improve my cursive writing skills and make more fountain pens.
Ed


----------



## turnero (Jan 7, 2014)

edohmann said:


> Great timing on this thread, Peter. I made my first fountain pen last week and I really enjoy using it. I haven't used one in over 50 years and my handwriting has gone to crap during that time. Now I'm inspired to improve my cursive writing skills and make more fountain pens.
> Ed


great


----------



## turnero (Jan 7, 2014)

new video on 1,5mm italic nibs

The different nibs for fountain pens: 1,5mm italic - YouTube


----------



## turnero (Jan 7, 2014)

MichaelD said:


> I've been following you're work over on FPN also.  Very interesting and congratulations and thanks for sharing the efforts.


thanks


----------



## turnero (Jan 9, 2014)

different nibs for fountain pens: 1,1mm, 1,5mm, 1,9mm italic - YouTube

different nibs for fountain pens: 1,1mm, 1,5mm, 1,9mm italic


----------

